# Remember Me/ Walter (Malty)



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Walter is the boy that you all worked to save, that Crystal rescued. 
Walter came to me with a lot of fear aggression and anxiety. He is also very fearful of storms and thunder. He has come a long way and is a beloved boy in our home. He walks with my husband a mile everyday and has gained a nice amount of weight. He was 8.6 lbs when he came and is now 14lbs. 
I use a thunder shirt on him during the rains and thunder days and nights and if he can cuddle with me, then he does well. 
Walter uses the doggie door and loves to go outside in good weather and lay on the deck or the grass. The back yard is entirely enclosed with a 7 ft wood fence and a 8 ft high 2 ft wide hedge, so nothing gets in or out.
I live in the country so we do get a lot of critters wandering through the front where the dogs can see them out of the bay windows. This week a big white rooster decided to take up residence here ( I have a barn and horses too) and is hanging out with the wild turkeys and feral cats (we feed all these critters also). Walter does not care for his crowing and the rooster crows when Walter barks. So you can see how this could go on and on for a good while. LOL 
We are slowly turning Walter into a farm boy. He is used to the deer, skunks, feral cats and what ever else wanders past the bay windows now. My couch has a nice wide back for all the kids to lay on to look out.
Hope you enjoy Walter Halloween pic. 
Thanks to you all and Crystal, he is here to enjoy life. Hugs,Edie


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh gosh, Edie. Walter is so handsome. :wub::wub: I love the Halloween picture. I'm trying to remember when you got Walter -- was it Jett's mom, Crystal? Maybe I missed this one :blink: or it was before I was here. Well to me Walter looks like he's livin' life large with the great outdoors at his beck and call. Thanks so much Edie for adopting some of these sweeties (and Hope - I guess you wouldn't exactly call that feisty girl a sweetie :w00t::HistericalSmiley.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Looks like Walter has settled in and is enjoying life. That's what it's all about!!! :aktion033: 


My Tinker has assigned himself as "watch dog" of our home. Nothing gets by us......absouletly nothing....not even a moving leaf!!!!!!! :thumbsup: And Abbey has assigned herself as his assistant :innocent:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Edie -- it so wonderful to see Walter looking so beautiful and happy. So he will be staying with you and Hope as his forever home? That's fantastic.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

What a nice update, Edie! Walter has certainly become a pup of leisure, and so well deserved.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Awwww ,he's so cute and will be one happy little guy!


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Another happy ending....I love these happy endings....sniff sniff :smcry:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Walter looks FAB & I'm glad he is doing so well - happy endings are wonderful.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Walter is a lucky and beautiful boy! Edie, your house sounds like a wonderful place to live!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

sure looks like this precious boy is around a bunch of loving people :wub: He is so precious.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

There's my Walter! Gosh Edie he looks so good. I can't thank you enough for opening up your home and your heart to him. He really is a good boy and just needed to be in a home with people who 'get' him...and where he can be with his people all day and go for nice walks for some male bonding time with Daddy. Thank you Edie for all you do. :grouphug:


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Crystal, I was hoping you would see this post and how handsome Walter is.
Here is the picture of the rooster and the rooster laying next to the feral cat (crazy rooster, LOL). These pics are taken out of the bay windows and you have to know the dogs were going nuts. LOL
Yesterday they werent as bad so guess they are getting used to the sight of the rooster. Not the crowing though.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

I will try again to put the chicken and the cat in the e-mail. wouldnt let me do both.
Nope wont let me put that pic in. Wonder why. Am I over the amount of pics I can share??


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

it's wonderful to see Walter looking so healthy and content.....and I enjoyed the rooster tale, LOL. I think they all need some popcorn to munch on at that bay window.


----------



## *Missy* (Oct 7, 2011)

He is such a handsome boy I love his Halloween picture. How wonderful that he gets to have such a lovely leisurely country life! Lucky guy


----------

